# R32 GTR What does my chassis code come back as



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

My car is a Metalic Black R32 GTR with model number KBNR32RXFSZ-AA ive tried everywhere to try see what exactly it is but cant find nothing, Chassis number is BNR32 213921, There is also a small metal plaque to the left of vin tag that says Nissan on it 100.00km, 12,10 with lots of Jap symbols. If anyone knows any info it would be great, the car has alot of carbon bits on it, Carbon Nismo vented bonet, Carbon rear diffuser, Carbon boot lip spoiler, carbon Nismo front bumper vents, Also full nismo kit (spats etc), Abflug front splitter, and vented v-spec diff, i just cant find out if its a special edition or something? Previous owner said it had alot of work done at Mines but i really dont no, Also running good spec engine,(Twin top mount td05s etc etc) pls help, anything would be appreciated, Thankyou. Chris.07817663014.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

comes back as -

Nissan Micra 1.1 special edition (92)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Get some pics up for us all to look at!
I'm pretty sure most 32's have cooling fins on the rear diff, (unlike the 33 which only vspec's have cooling fins)
A couple of things to look out for, does it have abs? Rear windscreen wiper or not? What kind of headlights does it have? Does it have standard Nissan calipers or brembo calipers?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> comes back as -
> 
> Nissan Micra 1.1 special edition (92)


:bawling:


:chuckle:


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*GTR*

Yes its got rear wiper and Black brembo brakes on back, Front brakes are upgraded,


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*GTR*

Yes it also got abs i think. everything ive tried gives no meaning for the last number Z in the model code., I also cant figure out why its also got the small metal plaque to the left of vin tag that say NISSAN 100,00km then loads Jap writing and then hand engraved 10,12 at the bottom. Ive had 3 32Gtr's and none had this plaque or the extra last letter in the model no.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

show us ur car


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The metal plaque denotes a Nismo clutch was once fitted.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

glensR33 said:


> show us ur car


please doooo. interested to see this metal plaque. Never heard of it.


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*GTR*

I dont no how to put pics on here?


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vin tag*

The smaller metal tag says Nissan though not Nismo.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

email me, il host them 

matt.brown @ neweraparts . com


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

r32oaks said:


> The smaller metal tag says Nissan though not Nismo.


Could it be maybe Nissan's way of showing the cam belt had been changed at approximately 60,000 miles maybe? Very roughly 100,000 km's?

Bob


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi there. I've put in your chassis code and it's come back as an R32 GTR made in October 1991; Colour 732; Grey interior. I can't tell if it's a special edition or not...








[/IMG]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you mean like this? if so its related to the clutch


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vin tag*

Yes but it says Nissan not nismo, and its got hand engraved date on it, 10,12 and the plate is about a inch high and 3 inch long. ill try get pics.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Opposite the Manor, white one and a black one on the drive?


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*Gtr*

Yes its the black 32Gtr is mine with all the carbon bits and wider arches, The white Gtr one is a customers car in for quite a bit of work doing on it.


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*What does my model number mean?*

I just:wavey::flame: cant understand why my model number has got a extra letter z on the end of the model number before the AA at the end and no other ones have? (must be special)


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*What does my model number mean?*

Anyone else got any ideas why my model number has a extra letter Z before the -AA on the end? All my other Gtr's have just ended in S-AA on model code has anyone else car got the extra letter? Or the other Nissan metal plaque to the left of vin tag?????


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Been a while haha but did you ever find out if your 32 was something special with that extra letter Z and where are those pix hehe


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

For future reference a useful link 

Chassis Plate Decoding - For Skylines

HTH

Leo


----------



## chuckycheese (Jan 9, 2013)

since we are on this I have a question:
My chassis bnr32-008034 shows what date code as the link doesn't work...
and my model shows KBNR32RXFSLMZG (doesn't computer from the decode list)
at least the last digits 'MZG'
Thanks


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah one of my GTR's says MZG at the end of the model code also, any ideas ppl? :thumbsup:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

r32oaks said:


> Anyone else got any ideas why my model number has a extra letter Z before the -AA on the end? All my other Gtr's have just ended in S-AA on model code has anyone else car got the extra letter? Or the other Nissan metal plaque to the left of vin tag?????


*'Z'* suffix denotes *cold weather pack*. The car was probably first sold into the Tohoku region or Hokkaido, where winters can be very severe and several months of snow are guaranteed annually.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

just found that the 
M seems to stand for : rear wiper less
Z stands for : N1
but cant find the G?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

This is from the August 1989 Nissan factory 'Service Shuho' book for the R32 series ( more specifically Publication Number 629, 'R32-2', the _second_ Service Shuho for the R32 series ) so it does not have some of the later-added codes, but from the last box:

W: Power Steering.
L: Sunroof.
C: Air Conditioning.
B: Opposed Disc Brake ( Aluminium Caliper with Opposed Pistons ).
S: 4 Wheel Anti Skid System.
M: Limited Slip Differential.
V: Auto Spoiler.
Z: Cold Weather Pack.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

https://sites.google.com/site/tyndago/gt-rinformationplatebreakdown


A: Standard
M: Rear wiper less
N: Rear spoiler less
P: M + N
Z: N1


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

The image I posted if from a _factory_ publication. I don't think it's wrong.

It is, however, early. And therefore it predates the 'N1' spec. cars.


----------



## chuckycheese (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks for the work so far- now to find the 'G' code only...
I have wondered for a while on the VIN code with no local help.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Both Glen and PS30 are correct. PS30 is showing the explanation for the code that is submitted to the Japanese authorities to register the car (starts with the "E"). On my R33 (I would suspect it's the same on a R32), the number on the blue plate is termed "for internal use" - and on the BNR32 starts with a "K"

Check out this link:Win BNR32 [ notification sign ]

I know it's in Japanese but the top number is the aforementioned registration number, and the second number is the plate number (manufacturers' internal number)

For r32Oaks, yes the Z-AA (this AA is only on the "K" number) so this means you have a cold weather region spec car.

chucky is asking for the "K" number so we are talking about this second "internal" number as well.

FSLMZG = five speed, twin turbo, projector headlamps... but this is where I got lost, according to this link there is supposed to be a "T" after the L. 

If in the last 5 spaces, the first two letters are supposed to be either AA (std car, std car), MA (wiper less, standard), NA (rear spoiler less, standard), PA (rear wiper and spoiler less, standard) OR ZN (N-1 spec)

I did find another Japanese site that shows the last "ZG" meaning that the car is a standard GT-R with the rear window washer:
????????

I'm not an R32 expert, so for now, this is the best I can find...


----------



## r32oaks (Feb 18, 2009)

*Gtr*

Nice one, i tried for ages trying to find out what it meant... Cold weather spec ? Does that mean it had snow chains fitted from factory ? or a can of deicer in glove box.. Lol. Ive sold that car now, But interesting to no. and have a new big spec R33 Gtr to play with. Thanks again.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Cold weather spec AFAIK was heated mirrors and a larger battery with an insulation jacket.


----------



## chuckycheese (Jan 9, 2013)

Fantastic work guys - thats a lot of info... guess its fitting that its in Canada now !!
My car had a rear wiper, no insulation jacket or projector headlights when I got it as well as a poorly maintained engine that lost the lower rod bolt and ejected the rod through the side block on idle. I rebuilt the new engine with n1 pumps and new BB turbos, and did a r34 full front/rear conversion to it. I am happy to now know a bit more of its past lurid history thanks to the work of all you here. I appreciate the effort a great deal !


----------

